# Introducing "TBD"



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We can't make up our minds on his name. Currently he is being refered to as Moo. He will NOT be named that despite what my 19 year wants. He is coming from a local breeder and friend of Karen's. 
The details... Born on November 2 from a litter of five - 4 girls and Moo. 
He can come home after his BAER hearing test on Jan. 6. YAY!

The current list of potential names: Pippin, Theoden, Fezzik, Q, Angus, and... and.... we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Moo is a beautiful little bundle! 
How about "Moose"? A very special little dog I used to know was named that and everyone smiled to say it, especially me!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL! Moose. My hubby would kill me. My family has a running joke. Every Christmas they give a moose thing. Drives him nutty.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I vote for MOOOOOOOOSE too! Love it! A very special name for a very special boy dog. The Christmas gift that keeps on giving. :laugh: (be careful what you wish for on HF when asking for suggestions on a name :tea

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

He’s adorable! We had a puppy name list going for a couple of months. When we saw her picture, we narrowed it down, but after seeing a video of her, we landed on Finley, which had never been on our list at any point! 

Love the names you’re considering, especially Angus (that’s the Scot in me) and, of course, Fezzik is awesome!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I like Angus because of his coloring. What an adorable puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

morriscsps said:


> LOL! Moose. My hubby would kill me. My family has a running joke. Every Christmas they give a moose thing. Drives him nutty.


See that cute little name already has a meaning and your child would approve too! 
I do like Angus, too! That would be very sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is precious! Such a cute little boy! Congratulations!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Very exciting!

I like Pippin and Angus. I like Q too, but it would be an odd name if he ran agility where the objective of every run is to Q (qualify).

He's adorable! He reminds me of Shama when she was a puppy.

Here is video of Shama as a puppy: post 11 of this thread.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He's Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

What a precious boy!! My 9 week old little guy is snuggled up on my chest snoozing right now, they are the best <3


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Those are wonderful pictures morriscsps! Looking forward to more in January, the wait seems like an eternity but it will be worth it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a sweet puppy! I like Moose too!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

SOOO CUTE!!! A little funny about our puppy's name: I asked my husband one night "What about Gooby" which is part of an Internet joke from the time we started dating.. it became a long running inside joke between us. He said "yea thats perfect :grin2: love it" Cue me scheduling vet appointment using Gooby, signing up on this forum, and informing our breeder of his new name. This week I told him I did all of these things and he's like, "Are you serious? You're joking right? No.. you did not do that!!! Show me proof, I don't believe you" He's very embarrassed but that's what happens when you have a long running joke... it becomes your furry pet's name.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s hilarious! I was going to ask how you came up with Gooby. I thinks it’s great, but then again, I don’t know what it “actually” means😆


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We are fanboys, complete nerds. Yes, we have been to the local Comic Cons and I do have Billy Boyd's (Pippin) autograph as well as Elijah Woods (Frodo) and Sean Astin (Samwise). I would have gotten Dominic Monaghan's (Merry) this summer but Comic Con was canceled. We even went to New Zealand for our 25th anniversary and did the Lord of the Rings movie site tours. So GEEKY! That is why Pippin is the top choice. 


Fezzik is running second because it would be a test. If people don't get the reference and laugh hysterically, we know they aren't as loony as we are.

:nerd:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We are fanboys, complete nerds. Yes, we have been to the local Comic Cons and I do have Billy Boyd's (Pippin) autograph as well as Elijah Woods (Frodo) and Sean Astin (Samwise). I would have gotten Dominic Monaghan's (Merry) this summer but Comic Con was canceled. We even went to New Zealand for our 25th anniversary and did the Lord of the Rings movie site tours. So GEEKY! That is why Pippin is the top choice.
> 
> Fezzik is running second because it would be a test. If people don't get the reference and laugh hysterically, we know they aren't as loony as we are.
> 
> :nerd:


I was secretly voting for Fezzik. I love the Lord of the Rings. But those names are so... done.  One of my late teen horses was Aragorn, BTW, 

Oh, and not LOtR, but the same genera, and as "one of those people", you'll probably get it, another of my horses was Macsen's Sword.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And NOT on the same lines at all, but as a fellow greater-Bostonian... I have a name in pocket for my next BOY Havanese puppy....

Dropkick Murphy 

LOL!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Dropkick Murphy
> 
> LOL!


BWAHAHAHAHA! oh no... you can't inflict that on a puppy. A little mohawk and tartan collar...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My sister and I knew almost every word of that movie, but when I first read “Fezzik,” I was like, that sounds so familiar, but where is that from?? I vote for it, too, I think it’s cute!

As an adult I don’t like to watch a movie twice. I feel like there are so many movies to see, and I have so little time to watch them! But I have made exceptions for trying to share some of the most important movies of my childhood with my kids. Usually it’s because they don’t appreciate them the first time, so then I try again a couple of years later. After rejecting the Goonies, I have finally come to believe YouTube has ruined them  

At least they do appreciate many decades and a wide genre of music!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the Goonies!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA! oh no... you can't inflict that on a puppy. A little mohawk and tartan collar...


Oh, but I HAVE to!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think we have chosen a name for registration. The breeder wants to do silly love song titles for the litter. "Storybook Love" is the song from 'Princess Bride'. Fivefields Storybook Love. It could work. Fezzik has taken the lead in the naming polls. Pippin is the close second.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Love the name and the song!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Love the idea, Pam! I think either of those names would be great!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I can’t believe you have all 3 of those autographs! Several years ago Ed and I were in San Diego celebrating our anniversary and the hotel we were in was just awful so we switched to the Hilton during Comic-Con and totally nerded out! We went to a fancy restaurant 2 of the nights and asked several people if we could have a picture with them. We had to keep explaining that we just looked fancy and normal on the “outside.” We taunted our sons with that for the next several months. They’ve spent years volunteering for local anime’ conventions and we helped with many a homemade costume.
For years, our nephews would pin each other down and say “My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die." Their accents are better now but it was hilarious when they were young. I know it’s not in the running but I vote for Vizzini. Someday I’m going to make lighted hats that flash Nerd Alert🚨 
Gee Karen, I didn’t know you were into Celtic punk, you are too funny! Welcome to Massachusetts😆


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Gee Karen, I didn't know you were into Celtic punk, you are too funny! Welcome to Massachusetts&#128518;


I'm not SO much into their music, but you have to admit, the name is PERFECT for a small, Greater Boston, "drop kick" dog!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Absolutely, I love the name! Drop Kick Murphys has a lyrical quality:kev:


----------



## erussel (Jun 24, 2021)

morriscsps said:


> We can't make up our minds on his name. Currently he is being refered to as Moo. He will NOT be named that despite what my 19 year wants. He is coming from a local breeder and friend of Karen's.
> The details... Born on November 2 from a litter of five - 4 girls and Moo.
> He can come home after his BAER hearing test on Jan. 6. YAY!
> 
> The current list of potential names: Pippin, Theoden, Fezzik, Q, Angus, and... and.... we will have to wait and see.


Oh man I am team Fezzik! We're in the middle of trying to choose a name too - it's so hard!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

erussel said:


> Oh man I am team Fezzik! We're in the middle of trying to choose a name too - it's so hard!


Welcome! I missed your arrival. You must be absolutely in love❣ When do you get to bring your angel home? waiting is soooo hard😋


----------



## erussel (Jun 24, 2021)

erussel said:


> Oh man I am team Fezzik! We're in the middle of trying to choose a name too - it's so hard!





JaJa said:


> Welcome! I missed your arrival. You must be absolutely in love❣ When do you get to bring your angel home? waiting is soooo hard😋


september!! It’s like waiting for Christmas Day


----------

